# How to milk a difficult goat?



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 24, 2020)

Ok, first of all, Honey is a wonderful pet goat!  She’s a lap goat who gives kisses, nibbles my ears and loves attention...so, she is in no way a problem goat.  BUT when I get her on the milk stand, she turns into godzilla!!  I hobble her.  She sits.  So, now I use a dog leash, that has a cozy pice of fabric padding where it lays on her belly and use it to keep her up against the wall.  But, she kicks herself straight up into the air.,so, after a bit, the leash thing loosens up and works it’s way down to her bumm.  Sometimes she evens manages to get the hobbles to her ankles.  I lean my head into her belly cavity...just as Chris was taught to do when milking cows.  It works great on all my others.  I on,y use one hand at a time and use the other to try to soother her and hold the bowl, because she kicks it, steps on it, etc.  it gets sooo frustrating!  Many times I end up giving up before we’re completely done.  She’s still nursing her kid..,who  totally needs weaned!  But I’m a bad goat mom who is wayyy to soft and can’t stand to hear them cry.  I need to just plain do it..separate them, and tough it out.  We rotated our fencing...land is a marsh right right now and the goats were having issues.  Vet said to keep them locked up through the spring.  We moved the fence to the highest ground, but there’s no grazing, and it’s still pretty mucky.  I don’t really want to put anybody up there right now after the scare we just had!  I could lock Hunny in a stall..but wouldn’t all the crying upset the other goats and the min8 pigs at the other end of the barn? Ok, so I can’t hang Hunny from the ceiling...it’s a semi trailer, roof is fiberglass...can’t have Chriss build anything too elaborate, I’ve been overwhelming him, and he’s feeding the sick piglet every hour.  So, I need you’re wisdom and creativity on what you’ve done to get this wild goat to chill out!  ok, thanks everyone!!  Stay safe!


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 24, 2020)

Where are her kid/kids when you are milking?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 26, 2020)

I lock up everyone!  No one is around because they steal the food and try to nurse.....


----------



## Beekissed (Apr 26, 2020)

You need a better setup to do what you are doing, I'm afraid.


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 26, 2020)

I asked because I have had a few "new to milking" change their attitude if the kids were nowhere around OR right there at their nose.   Every doe will be different and milking is a "personal" situation for each of them and us.

Dairies do not let kids nurse.   Bottle fed, even if moms milk.  I have never had the time for that, so I "co-share" the milk.   When I do milk them, they may not let-down all for me for a few days -- save for kids?  Probably.     Normally, even when I totally take kids off of them, they still get a little less than fully co-operative -- even the regular milkers -- for a few days.  Little yantzy but, no kicking or sitting -- just want to leave before the job is complete.

To be honest, I have never had one sit down!   Oh, they have tried to get off the stand, move away, etc.   Rarely have they kicked.  I can say the worst ones to object have been the NDs....or mixed NDs.   Have only 3 here who are part ND now.   So, can I assume your little princess is an ND???   LOL   

I'd bring her in often,  handle the udder....let her go, repeat.   as she fights, handle more & more, during same session.   She must get accustomed to that first.  A warm wash rag may be helpful as it can be soothing and mentally represent a warm mouth on them.  Pull the kid...totally separate them.   She needs to distance from the kid and the cries.   Feed the kid grain while you milk her  so no cries to hear, if distance cannot be had.  She will want relief when the milk builds up but, will also slow production if not milked.   If you need, stall her to have her available for easy access to feel ups.     That's about all I can offer -- truly, milking is almost always consistant handling and a regular schedule.     I begin the feeling process while taming a young doeling.

So -- in past years, I've also had to milk the meat goats and mini horses.   The ones who we most often handled and imprinted at birth were the easiest to convince it was ok.


----------



## thistlebloom (Apr 26, 2020)

Mini Horses said:


> I'd bring her in often, handle the udder....let her go, repeat. as she fights, handle more & more, during same session. She must get accustomed to that first



Excellent advice! And as with all animals, consistency gets better results quicker.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 26, 2020)

@Mini Horses ..nailed it, yes, ND!!  One kid...my fat one!!  I’m trying not to grain her since she’s so chubby now!    I bought Hunny in Jan..I’ve felt her up, rubbed her, etc, before I was ready to milk her, due to the kid...getting her ready for the stand.  She didn’t like it then either.  I absolutely have been getting my kids ready since day 1!  I can  stall her from now on, but I they will be able to still hear each other, because my barn is a semi trailer...and only 53’ long.  If I lock her outside, she’ll be with the buck.  Getting pregnant would be great...but that doesn’t solve the milking issue.  So, is stalling her, in a noisy barn, or putting he4 with a buck a bette4 option?  Oh, I have one more, that that puts her alone, and then she would bawl.....

so you really milked a mini horse?  Hmmmmm...that’s dedication!!❤️😀👍


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 26, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> so you really milked a mini horse?



Several times.   When I raised them for show, sales, etc -- you always want colostrum on hand, no matter the animal -- if possible.  Plus there were times when a foal didn't suckle well, at first.   Yeah, I delivered a few, went inside and turned a few.  Plus other things that were necessary for a successful breeding herd/farm.  And mini donks, also.   I've been around the block, lady!   

For you, I guess your noisy barn.   Just keep at it and eventually she will agree or she will be nothing but a producer.   Don't be so "nice"  use a really stern "stop it!!" command and yank the collar.  They must learn commands and respond -- much like training a dog.   When mine want to dance, I reprimand fast....then praise them for stopping and continue the job.  Honestly, most of mine will milk just tied next to a fence.   But they have a "place" to go, be fed and get milked.   Creatures of habit.   If milking several, always do them in same sequence.  Trust me, they know who's turn it is -- to be fed, milked,  stalled, etc.   Don't go out of order unless an emergency.

When I used to have young stallions training to hand breed, they had to maintain their manners.  If they got rank in any way, I removed them from the mare.  Didn't take long for them to realize the prize was only attainable if they were "good boys"

All mares were stalled at night.   Rations were in their stalls, then 30 mares...& foals if nursing...were allowed into the aisle of the big barn.   They went to THEIR stall door and waited for it to be opened.....now you had to start at same stall, and follow same pattern EVERY time.   They all stood for their turn.  It was amazing and orderly.  Habit....it is the secret.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm going to tell you a secret.  Some may say that it sounds mean, but it's better than getting kicked and dealing with a rodeo.  We all know that goats like to be UP on something.  But, they want that something to be secure.  I don't know what kind of milk stand you have, but mine has a slatted wooden base.  I was milking a newbie one time and she kicked the bucket over and got the stand all wet. I was not so happy.  So, the next time she danced around I put one hand on her hip and one on her rib cage in an attempt to sort of pin her against the wall.  But, what actually happened was that when I put pressure on her she started slipping around on the wet wood.  So, she planted her feet and stood still.  If she danced again, I did the same thing....just gave a little shove (not a hit) just hard enough to get her off balance and slipping around.  It didn't take long and she was planting her feet and not moving at all.  I've used the same method on several does and it's worked every time.  I just lucked into the method, but it works.


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 26, 2020)

So -- wet that stand!  Worth a try.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 27, 2020)

I’ll try the wet stand..mine has the wood slats too.  Last night I finally got Chris to come see what I’m complaining about..so he can rig something up for me.  Of course she wasn’t near as bad.  Only tried to sit 6times...and didn’t kick the bowl.  Ugh.  But, at least he got th3 pictUte, so I gave him ideas..@jesusfreak has, like a bunk bed in her barn and used to hang a doe with a cozy strap around her belly.  So, I told him that, once again, and showed maybe how we could do that?  And a few other options.  Now we’ll wait and see...he’s typically very great at getting my issues taken care of very fast.  But, last night, I had a leaky rabbit hutch...stupid one we bought, not made...and I lost two kits...😩. So, today he needs to put a new tin roof on it...but I moved the family to a better hutch, and I’ll only keep bucks, and single moms in there...but it’s a 5 stall  hutch...ugh.

ok, thanks ladies...once again..BYH comes through!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 28, 2020)

So, yesterday my hubby rigged this thing...he used a flannel bedsheet, folded it about 6” wide...screwed it with wood on each ends.  Then he screwed it to the wall, bungee strap on the other end.  I put her in....put it under her, I can really hike her up...she can’t kick or sit, I can get to the teaTS!  It seems to be working!!  He is soo great..I knew if he just looked at the situation, he’d come up with a fix in a hurry!!


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 28, 2020)

Eventually she'll probably decide it's ok without it.  Maybe.  Eventually!!   We hope.


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 29, 2020)

Is this goat necessary to your home milk supply?  Did you buy her with the idea of using her for home milk?  If so, you should have put the kid on a bottle of her mother's milk on Day 1 and milked out this doe twice a day.  If this doe is not necessary to your home milk supply, dry her up.  You can leave the kid on her and let her wean naturally if you prefer. 

Otherwise, if you need the milk, remove the kid cold turkey.  If it screams, ignore it.  Don't worry about the noise upsetting other barn residents.  They can't call you up to complain.  When the doe is very full of milk and realizes that you are the only one who will relieve her, she will let you milk.

If you want to tie the kid to the front of your stanchion where her mother can see her an talk to her, this sometimes works but at this point, that doe has learned you will give up.  Also, don't milk into a bowl.  There is no stability in a bowl.  You need a bucket.  If the goat tries to sit down the bucket will jab her in the belly, making her stand up again.

I always had full size dairy does, and our kids were never nursed since we heat treated and pasteurized them.  No experience with NDs, but even regularly milked dairy does in a full time milking situation can get obnoxious.  A good swat on the rump and heavy scolding will work.  Loving your animals does not mean not disciplining them and letting them become brats.  just like children.



Mini Horses said:


> Don't be so "nice" use a really stern "stop it!!" command and yank the collar. They must learn commands and respond -- much like training a dog. When mine want to dance, I reprimand fast....then praise them for stopping and continue the job. Honestly, most of mine will milk just tied next to a fence. But they have a "place" to go, be fed and get milked. Creatures of habit. If milking several, always do them in same sequence. Trust me, they know who's turn it is -- to be fed, milked, stalled, etc. Don't go out of order unless an emergency.



By the way, referring to order of milking, they go in order of hierarchy.  The herd queen goes next followed by the next dominant, etc.  Once DH accidently pulled the wrong doe out to milk first.  The herd queen was furious.  Not only did she beat up the other goat, but she would not speak to DH, look at him, or respond to him when he called her for 4 days!  You have not known hurt feelings until you have been snooted by a goat.


----------



## thistlebloom (Apr 29, 2020)

Ridgetop said:


> You have not known hurt feelings until you have been snooted by a goat.


----------



## ancient (Apr 29, 2020)

Sounds like my Snickers! Were a very rustic farm(half the time the power doesnt even work properly) no power at barns at all or water. So with Snickers I tried making a sling thing around her belly but then she would just kick, without  it she sits down.  My husband  says I'm the typical stubborn Scot,  which means I'm not going to let her get the best of me(though there was a lot of swearing involved). The only thing I found that works when milking her is to milk her from behind kneeling on the ground  with one knee and the other leg foot on the ground leg bent at 90 with my knee under the edge of her bum and I do the reach around.  Absolutely  no fun but she is also my best milk goat(most milk and biggest thats to work with).


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 29, 2020)

Ok, right now I have my line up rearrangEd beca Busty...my herd leader had been on penacillan, so her milk is just for us.  So I use the bowl last....so as it has absolutely no residue from her milk.  But I’ll jus5 take out another milk bucket.  I just lovevthis one because it has a pour spout.  So, I’ll get my order back today!!  This goat was bought after the kid was already two months.  I was, and am, a wimp at weaning.  A wimp in general.  I let her nurse and didn’t milk, because I had two then that I was milking.  Things ramped up, bought another dairy goat, who is awesome!!  But I need Honey’s milk.  So I pulled Sugar off...yes there is the bawling..I’m ignoring it...I have one neighbor...what can I say?  She is doing better..but, as soon as I relieve her, she starts her fits...ugh!  So I will tie sugar to her..but, the only issue, is..Sugar is pretty dang fat by now..,so, I’m trying not to let her have extra grain.  If she’s by mom..they will share...and Suge jus5 doesn’t need those calories...she’s almost as fat as her mom, and mom is perfect size ND...,  there is always drama in the barn!!!


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (May 3, 2020)

G'day ,i am hoping to join the goat gang again soon after a break of almost 20 years....We had goats for almost 20 years before we moved to sheep.We were using Dairy does with meat bucks for the milk fed meat market...

So what we learned was ,you need a raised stand with a head bail .she needs to be fed in the bail ,we had a little tray in which we placed some feed,but it had to be something they "loved".Once she is eating ,gently rub her along the milk vein and very "gently" bump the udder the way the kids do to encourage her to "let down " the milk..It will take a little training but she will settle down after a few days i am sure .I used this technique in sale pens to gauge the quality of the milk of does i was intending to purchase and it never failed me ...Good luck .T.O.R.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 5, 2020)

Thanks, she is doing much better after being hung in her sling that hubby created last week.  She still manages to kick the bowl, so I have to milk one-handed, but she’s got tiny teats, so probably would anyways.  We’re making progress!!


----------



## Ridgetop (May 5, 2020)

Good to hear.  Net kidding, don't let the kids nurse.  Milk her out twice a day.  That way she will be full and willing to be milked.  Remember the kids are taking enough to make her comfortable many times a day, why should she welcome you tugging on her private bits!  LOL  She needs to want to be milked.


----------



## BYH Project Manager (May 7, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Ok, first of all, Honey is a wonderful pet goat!  She’s a lap goat who gives kisses, nibbles my ears and loves attention...so, she is in no way a problem goat.  BUT when I get her on the milk stand, she turns into godzilla!!  I hobble her.  She sits.  So, now I use a dog leash, that has a cozy pice of fabric padding where it lays on her belly and use it to keep her up against the wall.  But, she kicks herself straight up into the air.,so, after a bit, the leash thing loosens up and works it’s way down to her bumm.  Sometimes she evens manages to get the hobbles to her ankles.  I lean my head into her belly cavity...just as Chris was taught to do when milking cows.  It works great on all my others.  I on,y use one hand at a time and use the other to try to soother her and hold the bowl, because she kicks it, steps on it, etc.  it gets sooo frustrating!  Many times I end up giving up before we’re completely done.  She’s still nursing her kid..,who  totally needs weaned!  But I’m a bad goat mom who is wayyy to soft and can’t stand to hear them cry.  I need to just plain do it..separate them, and tough it out.  We rotated our fencing...land is a marsh right right now and the goats were having issues.  Vet said to keep them locked up through the spring.  We moved the fence to the highest ground, but there’s no grazing, and it’s still pretty mucky.  I don’t really want to put anybody up there right now after the scare we just had!  I could lock Hunny in a stall..but wouldn’t all the crying upset the other goats and the min8 pigs at the other end of the barn? Ok, so I can’t hang Hunny from the ceiling...it’s a semi trailer, roof is fiberglass...can’t have Chriss build anything too elaborate, I’ve been overwhelming him, and he’s feeding the sick piglet every hour.  So, I need you’re wisdom and creativity on what you’ve done to get this wild goat to chill out!  ok, thanks everyone!!  Stay safe!


Thank you for sharing your experience with us @Duckfarmerpa1, it's now featured on our homepage. Hows it going so far?


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (May 7, 2020)

G'day folks, on the subject of "tiny teats".my preference is for British Alpine or Toggenberg,although the Saanan give by far the most volume i am always "wary" of pink skin in any animal unless they are housed 100% of the time. The  well bred Alps /Toggs generally speaking have really soft udders and "forward pointing " teats.I am not a fan of the An Nubs because of their udders (even though they are the "prettiest" breed).When we had Goats all those years ago Jenny built a milking stand (which we still have,and i will post a photo) using the method mentioned previously i never needed a "leg rope".I always milked one handed into a 2 litre juice container and never had to deal with a kick upsetting the milk bucket.The other thing an " old cow man "taught me was to clip all the hairs on the udder once she kidded and to use a warm water cloth and a little massage before beginning milking......T.O.R.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 7, 2020)

Well, it’s going a lot better, I’ve found that 3ven while she’s kicking, if I keep milking, not in the bowl, she calms by stroke 4, then I can use my bowl.  But, if should sneeze, have an itch...ugh, it starts again!  But it’s going much better!  Thanks for asking!.    Oh, and, yes, one teat at a time of course, because I have to hold that precious bowl!🤣❤️🐐


----------



## The_V's (May 8, 2020)

Jimmy and I tag team the difficult ones. He holds ankles while I milk , didn't have much luck with tying the feet . We also put our most eager girls up first to show the other ladies how its done. Little by little our new milkers are getting easier each time. Every once in a while we still have to chase one to get her up there but they do improve with every milking session. I do have a first freshener with the worlds smallest udders, i feel like im milking a cat, have to use the tips of my fingers and she gives a lot for her size so my fingers are sore by the time im done. I tell jimmy every single milking session" you gotta build me a milking machine babe' he says okay but im still milking by hand. I figure with the milking machine going straight into the jar I won't have to worry so much about bowls getting kicked over because a fly lands on the goat. lol


----------



## Ridgetop (May 8, 2020)

Milking machines are available for goats.  The inflations and tubing cleanup can be a pain but you must be meticulous to avoid mastitis.  You get into a cleaning rhythm.  Beats milking a dozen or so by hand though, and actually keeps the milk cleaner when you strain.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 10, 2020)

I bought THREE DIFFERENT milking machines....one was $500....I hated it the most!!  The 6’ tubing!  Forget it! I’d rather have the milk on my leg than wrestling the tubing all day long!  Anyways...Chris doesn’t do the chores...well, he feeds the pigs...Chris LOVES THE PIGS!!  But I do all the animal chores...he does all the building.  Trust me, he’s not sitting aroun one bit!  Right now, while I’m typing, he’s rotating the pigs’ pen....they made in into mud, within,.maybe 4 weeks?  Anyways, the difficult goat, is behaving...I’ve got her ‘down’..when she gets antsy..I milk three strokes, by #4 I can put the bowl back!  Now, my herd leader, who’s been newly separated from her kids, for the weaning, has been giving me a go!  I have to stir her feed, and put a different type of feed open fron5 of her every few minutes...ugh!  This just started!  No temp, she’s fine, I think she’s just grumpy?  So, I stir her feed and milk fast!  Then I give her a treat at the end..,geez, my goats are soo spoiled!!  Love them to pieces!!


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (May 10, 2020)

G'day, "soo spoiled",is the understatement of the "year"....T.O.R.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 30, 2021)

This makes me wonder "what happened to @Duckfarmerpa1 " ??  She just seemed to stop at once.     sad to lose members but, without a why....really a concern.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 30, 2021)

Mini Horses said:


> This makes me wonder "what happened to @Duckfarmerpa1 " ??  She just seemed to stop at once.     sad to lose members but, without a why....really a concern.


You can find her at C&D farming Kane PA....


----------

